# Welche Lager für Commencal Deluxe Naben?



## teecee (9. Juni 2011)

Moinsen
Weiss jemand von euch, wo ich neue Lager für meine Commencal Deluxe Naben her kriege? Es geht um ein 2008er (?) Furious...

Danke!
Tom


----------



## hollowtech2 (9. Juni 2011)

Sorry - aber das war vor unserer Zeit. Da können wir nicht weiterhelfen.
Aber schau mal in die Nabe rein - möglicherweise sinds Industrielager,
die man problemlos beschaffen kann.

Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

